# People in Texas



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm not in Texas. However tonight I met a trainer in my store that's in town and I was hoping someone may have heard of them. Name of the company is NO F.E.A.R. They do a lot of different training. I checked out their website (www.teamnofear.biz) and they work pit bulls. However he knows I have a GSD and is willing to come do an instinct test for what I believe is a fair price. Just wondering if anyone out there has heard of them or anything about them?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Plenty of skilled folks will test your dog for free

Finding a trainer is like finding a lawyer. Initial consult shouldn't cost anything


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Valid point. I'm waiting to hear from one of my local police officers in K9 on whether or not he will be able to do the instinct test for me. This is just a back up option depending on what if any feedback I receive on here.


----------

